

New Relic Boxes – Monitor your servers and applications - danielbentov
https://github.com/bizzabo/new-relic-boxes

======
joeyrobert
That alarm sound is awful and it's not clear why it's playing.

Edit: Linking to NewRelic by clicking on the boxes would be useful. Also
perhaps a config file/server instead of using local storage to save
credentials (so I can send the URL to colleagues).

~~~
nacs
The alarm sound for those curious:

[http://info.ahs.kitasato-u.ac.jp/tkweb/alarm/NPB-290-high.wa...](http://info.ahs.kitasato-u.ac.jp/tkweb/alarm/NPB-290-high.wav)

Strange that it's linking to a remote website (a university in Japan no less)
just for the sound instead of using a locally hosted copy.

~~~
berzniz
It's on GitHub, issue a pull request with a fix

~~~
nacs
Considering the OP of this HN thread owns the Github repo, I'm sure they're
aware.

------
rafaqueque
Useful. There are some things that can be improved, like a nice padding around
the boxes, which looks weird right now.

PS: Barcelona fan/supporter?

------
prohor
Take a look on [https://ruxit.com](https://ruxit.com) \- the problem concept
that it introduce might be what you look for. It is a correlation of events or
alerts in whole system that one causes another and it tells the root cause.
There is a problem dashboard and you can get notifications when a problem
occurs.

~~~
no1youknowz
Ruxit is horribly expensive. I have 10 servers and something like OpsDash or
New Relic is much more cheaper!

~~~
jon-wood
Wow, anything that can be compared to New Relic and come out cheaper really
must cost a fortune. New Relic are great, but at the moment they're probably
the most expensive part of our infrastructure (including servers, through
virtue of AWS giving hefty account credits to companies in incubators).

~~~
nasalgoat
The secret to NewRelic is to deploy it on a limited number of servers to
monitor _performance_ and use an open source monitoring tool like Icinga to do
actual monitoring.

------
danielbentov
Ruxit looks great. But ours is free and opened source.

~~~
thecodemonkey
Except that it requires New Relic which is not exactly free and open source :)

~~~
pc86
You are correct, but if you happen to have an MSDN license that gives you
access to Azure, it is! We use New Relic for test and production monitoring
and it's great.

------
katzboaz
Love it! Tnx!

